# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  The best Rear lat spreads of Any Pro's

## Prime

Dorian Yates. Is this beatable?

----------


## Prime

Lee probably at his largest.

----------


## RJstrong

No comparison... Yates hands down!!!

----------


## fitnessNY

Dorian yates ...

----------


## BigJames

Yates all the way...that guy was unreal! Anyone seen his video "Blood and Guts"...it is really good.

----------


## Prime

Add other pics if you want guys.

----------


## Luke530

Coleman... Yates? good a few years ago... make way for the new freak. (first post on a BBing message board in like a year lol)

----------


## NickV344

i think ronnie comes the closest but dorians lats are superhuman cartoon like

----------


## BigRandy

yates looks sick

----------


## imann

Yates is the back king.......hands down!

----------


## flexin-rph

> yates looks sick


The Shadow would take that as a major compliment.

----------


## Cuttup

thats just rediculous,..genetic freaks

----------


## Jack87

Dorain wins IMO, but it's real close with Ronnie...

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Dorian Yates. Is this beatable?


holy g0d dammmmnn. Is that pic for real  :EEK!:

----------


## BigRandy

> The Shadow would take that as a major compliment.


i meant sick in a good way bro

----------


## rborwn77

> Coleman... Yates? good a few years ago... make way for the new freak. (first post on a BBing message board in like a year lol)


wow !!!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Anyone got a good pic of francos wings?

----------


## *Narkissos*

An Old Favorite of mine:

Mike Francois




Up-and-coming Victor Martinez:

----------


## *Narkissos*

If there was ever a pic that made me want to grow

Victor Martinez:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Iris Kyle:



Lenda Murray:


Y'all did say ANY pro... besides..these women's lat-spreads are SICK!!!

----------


## nsa

Sh!t, those women have bigger backs than i would have if i cut down for a comp...

----------


## Prime

I dont know who the woman is, the guy is art attwood. That girl has a sick back tho!

----------


## Anhydro78

What do you think of my back???

----------


## Jack87

I forgot all about my boy Mike Francois...

He had one of the best backs of alltime too...

----------


## Jack87

Looking pretty **** thick brotha... Nice Work...  :Strong Smiley: 




> What do you think of my back???

----------


## Rob

> What do you think of my back???


Glad i dont have to compete against you  :EEK!:

----------


## flexin-rph

> What do you think of my back???


Wow!

----------


## Anhydro78

I dont even compete in Body building. Im thinking I might start since my power lifting deal is out of question anymore. But I have to do something with my chest before I can do anything like that..

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> I dont even compete in Body building. Im thinking I might start since my power lifting deal is out of question anymore. But I have to do something with my chest before I can do anything like that..


why can't you power lift?

----------


## malahat

Dennis James - maybe not "great" but impressive

----------


## Swellin

Those were really impressive! None of them topped Yates, but my God ...they were all insane!

----------


## Aboot

A very impressive one.

----------


## Full Intensity

Yates is unreal. i would love to know what he was running in the pick

----------


## Anhydro78

I cant powerlift because I hurt my Back. When doing squats and Deadlifts I cant workout with more than 500-550lb range. Thats ok for reps but I cant litterally go above that weight at all without straining my back. My Bench was allways my weak point and now thats the only thing I got.

----------


## bignatt

that is crazy holy shlt

----------


## Prime

> A very impressive one.


Hes a brit if im not mistaken.
Anhydro, youre back is massive!

----------


## Gorgoroth_

Man , I didn't think dorian was that huge. he actually makes coleman look small .

----------


## ibiza69

too bad its photoshopped, heres the original

----------


## Kärnfysikern

all I have to say about the original is ****!! Still sic

----------


## ibiza69

no doubt bro, dorian is still a god, IMO the best back ever

----------


## *Narkissos*

Anhydro

You're my new Hero

----------


## SouthbeachDreams

> I dont know who the woman is, the guy is art attwood. That girl has a sick back tho!


I do belive that is the great Denise Hoshor! I'd still do her.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## workdude

Dorian has a sick back...I agree...

----------


## DELTA9MDA

no. not ronnie, not anyone.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

yates still takes it.

----------


## MASTER

Ronnies lat spread is much bigger, if u see pics of im from last yr, his back was absolutely ridiculous, at the end of the day he is like 30 lbs heavier than yates eva was, so hes gonna b bigga in every possible way

----------


## Kenny007

Yates Hands Down!

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> Yates Hands Down!


you are correct sir

----------


## syd

yates is amazing...photoshoped or not. 

priest does have a nice lower back.

----------


## Jase

> Hes a brit if im not mistaken.
> Anhydro, youre back is massive!


Of course he is a Brit, from Burmingham, now lives mostly in the states, his big mate Jamo Nazaar usually trains with him, Jamo use to live in London, but now is in the states { muscle beach } he uses all Dorians supplements.

THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE ! Yates is the lat spread king, no doubt!!!!


Godspeed

----------


## Jase

> I dont even compete in Body building. Im thinking I might start since my power lifting deal is out of question anymore. But I have to do something with my chest before I can do anything like that..



What cycles do you prefere?

Godspeed

----------


## SensP

If the first photo of Yates was untouched then I'd say he's winner hands down. But...when looking at the real photo in comparison with Ronnie...fuggedaboutit. Ronnie kicks Yates' ass. A bit more mass and much better cuts.

----------


## Dally

> What cycles do you prefere?
> 
> Godspeed


what the hell does godspeed mean?

why does that bother me?

 :Shrug:

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Yates owns, and blood and guts was a good movie.

----------


## Seajackal

Yates, Ronnie, Franco Columbo and Lee Haney in this order IMO.

----------


## abbas

> Dorian Yates. Is this beatable?




*unbeatable bro- no equals...*

----------


## nickm748

biggest I have ever seen

----------


## S.P.G

> Dorian Yates. Is this beatable?


no i think not masivly masiv, dose one side look biger than the other..

----------


## collar

go dorian 
i love dorian

----------


## MASTER

a few recent pics of rons back

----------


## biganfg

Yates back is $#%@!^ huge man, i wreckon jus a tad bigger than the ever impressive coleman. Also that pick of Lenda Murray is pretty hot aswell!

----------


## scriptfactory

I must be looking at a different Ronnie than you all because, as far as I can see, Ronnie Coleman whoops Yates as far as backs are concerned. I don't think that there has ever been a back that has the width of Ronnie in competitive bodybuilding. Ronnie also matches Yates for thickness. Ronnie also has AMAZING separation, he literally has muscle overlapping other muscles on his back, it looks like fat...

Everyone better recognize...  :Smilie:

----------


## J.S.N.

> I must be looking at a different Ronnie than you all because, as far as I can see, Ronnie Coleman whoops Yates as far as backs are concerned. I don't think that there has ever been a back that has the width of Ronnie in competitive bodybuilding. Ronnie also matches Yates for thickness. Ronnie also has AMAZING separation, he literally has muscle overlapping other muscles on his back, it looks like fat...
> 
> Everyone better recognize...


i thought JamesC and i were the only ones who noticed lol.

----------


## bignatt

> I must be looking at a different Ronnie than you all because, as far as I can see, Ronnie Coleman whoops Yates as far as backs are concerned. I don't think that there has ever been a back that has the width of Ronnie in competitive bodybuilding. Ronnie also matches Yates for thickness. Ronnie also has AMAZING separation, he literally has muscle overlapping other muscles on his back, it looks like fat...
> 
> Everyone better recognize...


Lets forget about rear lats ronnies best feature is his fat ass gut

----------


## Kärnfysikern

what about that dude that almost died. I think his name was orvile burk. His lats where insane. Very high tie ins but the width was just ridicilous.

----------


## scriptfactory

> what about that dude that almost died. I think his name was orvile burk. His lats where insane. Very high tie ins but the width was just ridicilous.


I thought he did die. It would be really awesome if he is still alive.

His lat insertions were a bit high but he had incredible width AND an amazingly small waist. My girlfriend said he looked like a comic book superhero. His proportions were unreal. If he had fixed a few key weak points and increased his back thickness he might have been a contender.

----------


## juicyr6

> too bad its photoshopped, heres the original


good catch, nonetheless i have nevver seen such a "grainy" back

----------


## J.S.N.

> I thought he did die. It would be really awesome if he is still alive.
> 
> His lat insertions were a bit high but he had incredible width AND an amazingly small waist. My girlfriend said he looked like a comic book superhero. His proportions were unreal. If he had fixed a few key weak points and increased his back thickness he might have been a contender.


i remember when i first got his pro card. anyone could tell he had mr. olympia potential. i've seen pics of him lately though, and whatever he's been running (high doeses of gh by the looks of it) has ruined his physique.

----------


## ajonhb1

big ron..."lights out"

----------


## mkv213

What the hell exercise are these guys doing to get that full?

----------


## juicy_brucy

> What do you think of my back???


 You have me beat... Thick, like elevator cables!
Franco Columbu and dorian are my boys for the back! HUGE!!!

----------


## Gorgoroth_

> Of course he is a Brit, from Burmingham, now lives mostly in the states, his big mate Jamo Nazaar usually trains with him, Jamo use to live in London, but now is in the states { muscle beach } he uses all Dorians supplements.
> 
> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE ! Yates is the lat spread king, no doubt!!!!
> 
> 
> Godspeed



Woah.. woah... I am confused here.. " big mate " ? Does that mean like, best friend.. or is there anymore meaning to that.. ?

----------


## S.P.G

i just wached (ronnies, unbelievable) and (dorian yaets blood and guts) back to back and ronnie, kicks yates ass...HANDS DOWN...

----------


## S.P.G

> what the hell does godspeed mean?
> 
> why does that bother me?


  :LOL:

----------


## captain chet

> What the hell exercise are these guys doing to get that full?


BUMP on that!

----------


## superscience

> too bad its photoshopped, heres the original



still the biggest scariest back ever lol

----------


## keth'naab

we all have our own opinions, but guys, you have to remember a few things

1) IGF-1. Ronnie has it, Dorian didn't
2) Yates actually dieted down. Ronnie is smooth all over his body by comparison. Yates had far tighter definition. A more appropriate comparison would be the Peter McGough-Yates B&W pics in Flex from way back when vs. Ronnie. That is all Ronnie does, he comes to town in the same condition as Yates was in 8 weeks out.

hence the higher weight.

----------


## scriptfactory

> we all have our own opinions, but guys, you have to remember a few things
> 
> 1) IGF-1. Ronnie has it, Dorian didn't
> 2) Yates actually dieted down. Ronnie is smooth all over his body by comparison. Yates had far tighter definition. A more appropriate comparison would be the Peter McGough-Yates B&W pics in Flex from way back when vs. Ronnie. *That is all Ronnie does, he comes to town in the same condition as Yates was in 8 weeks out.*
> 
> hence the higher weight.


Your last sentence instantly rendered all previous and future comments by you void. You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

----------


## keth'naab

i'm okay with you thinking that. Take a look at the hardness of Yates vs. the watery look of Ronnie. His chest looks tight, his posterior chain looks tight.

But he is nowhere near as hard or grainy as yates was.

Take a look at the condition of Yates in the B&W pics. Damn close to what ronnie shows up as these days.

not saying ronnie didn't look better at 268, or in 2003 O, he did

i'm talking recently. Ronnie did not gain 30 lbs of mass between 2003 and 2004. You'd have to be a fool to believe that. 

Or not. But I have no idea what I'm talking about, so cool.  :Smilie:

----------


## scriptfactory

> i'm okay with you thinking that. Take a look at the hardness of Yates vs. the watery look of Ronnie. His chest looks tight, his posterior chain looks tight.
> 
> But he is nowhere near as hard or grainy as yates was.
> 
> Take a look at the condition of Yates in the B&W pics. Damn close to what ronnie shows up as these days.
> 
> not saying ronnie didn't look better at 268, or in 2003 O, he did
> 
> i'm talking recently. Ronnie did not gain 30 lbs of mass between 2003 and 2004. You'd have to be a fool to believe that. 
> ...


The difference in looks has nothing to do with conditioning (except for 2004 when he WAS a bit watery.) Ronnie has fuller muscle bellies which give off a rounder appearance due to their superior shape. 2004 would be the only year that I would say that Ronnie had "poor", relatively speaking, conditioning compared to Dorian. That being said, I think we all know there were more than a couple years that Dorian wasn't at the top of his game.

The reason Dorian always looked grainy has a lot to do with the composition of his muscles, not so much his bodyfat percentage. There are many, many bodybuilders that can come to a competition with his same BF% and not look even close to as grainy as him.

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

Yates servs, Ron's is sick, Victor's is on its way (very much on its way).

----------


## Phildude

good stuff

----------

